# screen windows and broadheads



## Iowabuck (Feb 14, 2010)

I recently bought a ground blind and plan to use it for the first time this fall. I'm about to purchase the broadheads for hunting but have heard there is a problem with shooting the expndable type blades (RAGE and others) through the screen windows. Is this true or not. Would love to hear from you guys who have tried this. Any comments on which broadheads you prefer?


----------



## sofiadavis1 (Jul 16, 2010)

I tried many thing but I have some decent home made trade points here but I am still working to find a design I really like. I'm also learning how to make my own stone heads.Hope I will success as soon as possible if any one have any idea the always well come .


----------

